# Good Breeder in the NY,NJ,Pa areas



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,
Looking for a good breeder that has West German Showlines. The dog will be a family companion, basic obedience, lots of fun walks and play and will be around children and other dogs.
Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA. Beth has very nice dogs and is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna is from Hollow Hills -Aluna vom hohlen huegel. I have no complaints about our Luna she was exactly what I was looking for that felt would be a good match and knew the minute we met her. Beth matched us up with the right pup and she is always available to answer any questions or give advise if needed. We met Luna’s dam, grand dam, grandsire, and aunts. Luna is incredibly affectionate such a sweet dog. Very versatile - she has a crazy nose that hits the ground she is looks like a natural tracker. I have not even begun to tap into her talents. Great with everyone. I like to take my dogs with me anywhere and she is a dog that can be easily taken anywhere. She is very calm in the house and sweet and cuddly. She has many speeds though lol! My friend had visited and stayed for the weekend.
In the middle of the night my friend went down to get a glass of water. I’m the dark Luna was barking at her and came charging over to check out who she was and when she got a whiff of who she was she was happy to get some love. Love this girl she is wickedly smart to. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,
She's beautiful. Who are her parents? I was looking at her dogs on Facebook. I'm looking for exactly what you have!!! Yes i did post twice but only because I wasn't sure if I did it correctly.
Thanks


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you!!! You will be very happy with Beth at Hollow Hills!!! Tell Beth what you are looking for and she will be sure to match you up with the right pup. I believe she has a litter now. Luna is Dam is Nebula vom hohlen huegel and sire is mailo vom Kucucksland. Her grandsire is there leuan vom hohlen huegel - it was love at first sight meeting him. It would be an exciting visit to meet her dogs.


----------



## reasonsformoving (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone have experience with Edgewood German Shepherds?


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks so much!!! Will give her a call. Thanks for the help


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks!! Thats two on the same breeder will give her a call


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You will be very happy with Beth. I've interacted with several of her dogs and they all have great temperaments. And Beth is awesome. Just an incredible person.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gogo- very exciting!!!!


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very!! I look at her Facebook page, beautiful pups!! I already emailed her


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just wondering if you have heard of Shriaz kennels in Va. My son met one of his dogs and thought I would ask.


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

My son met a dog yesterday from Shriaz kennel in Va. Have you heard of them when you were looking by any chance?
Thanks


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

gogo said:


> My son met a dog yesterday from Shriaz kennel in Va. Have you heard of them when you were looking by any chance?
> Thanks


They were one of the breeders I was looking at when I was searching for my puppy. The dogs (and puppies) look gorgeous but $2500 - $3500 was out of my price range. Beautiful black and reds though. I put a deposit down on a puppy from another breeder in the DC area.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

how is your search going have your heard back from Beth


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have not as of yet. Ill give it a couple more days and see. I see on her fb she had a litter but only about 5 pups in it. 
Thanks


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

gogo said:


> I have not as of yet. Ill give it a couple more days and see. I see on her fb she had a litter but only about 5 pups in it.
> Thanks


Did you try reaching Beth through direct message on Facebook? I know she must be busy with pups.


----------

